# schedule-cmd



## juddyjacob (Aug 30, 2013)

Can anyone direct me to where I can obtain information on setting up the schedule-cmd file.  I have searched this forum, but with no results. Also Google wasn't of much help either.  

I am trying to configure the file so that it will automatically power down my server if power has not been restored within "X" amount of time. I'd prefer to get this working quickly, as later I plan to set up notifications and alerts.

There seems to be little documentation for this, or I am not searching for the correct terms.


----------



## J65nko (Aug 30, 2013)

You can schedule commands with cron(8). See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/configtuning-cron.html


----------



## juddyjacob (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks,

But I think that I might have needed to be a bit more specfic.  I have installed nut and have my server connected via SNMP to the UPS. I'm looking to have the server power off only after the UPS has not regained power within the stated amount of time. I may be wrong, but I don't think this can be done with cron, please advise.


----------



## juddyjacob (Sep 1, 2013)

*Setting up upssched.conf with NUT*

I should have checked my title before I hastily posted. I'm looking for documentation on how to program the upssched.conf file. Can anyone point me to the documentation for this?


----------

